# Walking on roof



## Ronnie1960 (Sep 21, 2021)

I have a 2020 Outback 252urs. When I was a n the roof I heard a crackling sound. I didn't see any damage but can you walk to it safely? It scared me. I was putting a cover on it.


----------



## KTMHauler (Jul 26, 2021)

I read in a Keystone manual that if your trailer does not have a factory installed ladder, it's not meant to be walked on. 
I am 170lbs. I've had a few roofs I felt comfortable walking on the trusses, and a few that I didn't. 
Some have posted online using various methods to disperse the weight.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Our 2013 250RS doesn't have a ladder because it would have to be attached to the rear slide. It is supposed to have a 300lb weight limit.


----------

